# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum > [Question] How to Expunge a criminal record?

## USHA

Hi there
Does anyone know of the procedures on how to expunge a criminal record of drinking and driving in order that they can get their PDP re-instated?
Thanks so much.

----------


## Saps1

Hi i was charged with drunk and driving in 2006' i was never sentenced neither paid a fine, in 2011 i was out on the market looking for job, when credit check where done i learned that i have a criminal record, i went to the police station in question and inquired, i was told that my name appears on their system but there is no details, how do i get this removed from my name?  Please assist.

----------

